# Omg mealworm like turned into alien in my hand. o.o



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Like the title says. o.o I saw one mealie get like a little white at its head and picked it up. It started squirming and I realized it was shaking out of its skin. It happened so fast. Like 30 seconds. I guess I scared it out of it's old skin. o.o I'm grossed out and amazed at the same time.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Ewwww! I haven't introduced insects into my hedgie's diet yet, and I'm really not looking forward to it :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Sar-uh said:


> Ewwww! I haven't introduced insects into my hedgie's diet yet, and I'm really not looking forward to it :shock:


You will once you see the sweet looks on their face from it ^.^


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

What's an alien?


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Sar-uh said:
> 
> 
> > Ewwww! I haven't introduced insects into my hedgie's diet yet, and I'm really not looking forward to it :shock:
> ...


Yeah, I am not a bug person because they can jump up and poop in your mouth!!!! YUCK! (I do tend to stretch the truth a "little" when it comes to bugs.) Anyway. I handle mealies, wax worms and crickets all the time. Granted, I still scream at the top of my lungs if a cricket gets loose, but I still sacrifice my comfort for the little nom-nom face of Harvey and Izzy.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

PRINCESSDANGER13 said:


> What's an alien?


It's a transformation stage between worm and beetle when the little gross guys go dormant for a bit. Similar to the cacoon process of a butterfly. Little bit?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

PRINCESSDANGER13 said:


> What's an alien?


http://www.google.com/search?q=mealworm ... d=0CDgQsAQ
Those are aliens. :x

Rainy: Speaking of crickets getting loose, one got out of my grip the other day and ran behind Opals cage o.o


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

So an alien is similar to metapod and kakuna? (yea, I am a pokemon dork only with the orginal ones)..... Cool but weird.... Evolution at its best!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol Yup yup. Thats how I describe them too sometimes. xD Gotta love pokemon


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! :lol: :shock:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

PRINCESSDANGER13 said:


> So an alien is similar to metapod and kakuna? (yea, I am a pokemon dork only with the orginal ones)..... Cool but weird.... Evolution at its best!


It's okay...You're not the only one! viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2165 :lol:


----------

